# Plane Tote and Knob Gloat and Plug



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello All,

I just restored an old Stanley Bedrock 4 1/2 and wanted to put a better set of handles on it than the rosewood ones that came with it. I searched the net and found Greg Droz's site. I bought a closeout set (tote and knob) done in cocobolo for about $42 shipped. And they are beautiful!!! Look at the improvement in the looks of this plane, it really went a step above.

Now, I know that the handles don't improve performance over perfectly good original ones. This was a purely aesthetic move. In my opinion, I did a nice job restoring this plane and wanted a set of wood that complimented the plane's good looks. I thought about keeping the plane original for collector's value, but the heck with that! I want a user and I want it to look good. I splurged on this one and figured I would make it look as good.

The main point of posting this is to show there is some nice stuff out there for a good price. I spoke with Mr. Droz on the phone last Tuesday to order the handles. They arrived yesterday, 6 days later which included a weekend and a national holiday. He was pleasant to talk with and got the work done quickly. I highly recommend him if you need a set of handles. Here is his website:

http://www.drozsoldetymestanleytotesandknobs.com/


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Sweet, I bet you could sell the other 2 for close to that. Love the way they look.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Really brightens up the plane! Are you going to sell the old knob and tote?


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. I hesitate a little. You do lose a little authenticity but you are right - it is more pleasing to the eye.

However, I love the plane itself more. I'd love to hear more about it. How did you obtain it? Pics of the restoration… etc

I am on the hunt for a 4 1/2 right now and maybe interested in the old knobs as well.

Scott


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

That does look sweet. Although, I like the old ones too.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks all….

lysdexic, I never thought to get pics of the restoration…dang! I got the plane off Ebay and it is a really nice one. It was a little cruddy, but it cleaned up nicely. Here is a rundown of how I restored it:

- I took it completely apart, down to the last screws etc.

- The plane body was cleaned up using the electrolysis method. While it will not remove old japanning, it removes everything else. I hand scraped what was left of the old japanning, which was poor anyway.

- I used regular Krylon black gloss paint to paint the body and frog. I did apply a heavy coat which should hold up well with use.

- Once cleaned up, I lapped the sole and sides on sandpaper stuck to a big piece of plate glass. I also lapped the frog (Bedrock frogs are straight, no issues there. I only lapped the machining marks out of the frog to ensure perfect blade seating).

- Every screw and fastener was cleaned and polished with a soft wire brush mounted on a drill. I polished the brass adjustment knob with a dremel tool.

- I used a buffer to polish the brash nuts that hold the tote and knob.

- Lastly, oiled each piece with threads with a drop or so of mystery oil and put it back together. I used a silicone based spray oil to wipe the body to prevent rusting.

Guys, I have a very old number 6 I am currently restoring that needs a set of wood on it. I do have another set that is rosewood. The knob is in nice (used) shape and the tote has a small chip out of it that I think would sand/file out. I can part with those if interested.

I do appreciate the old rosewood pieces. I have a few planes that have them. But I really like the look of these new ones. It looks like the Millers Falls planes that used the fancy cocobolo handles.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info on your restore! That Bedrock 4 1/2 should work out to be a very, very nice plane. I don't have a 4 1/2, but I hear that size is very useful.

What would ask for those handles? I have an old Stanley 5 plane with plastic tote/knob that I'm hoping to upgrade to better handles.


----------

